# Neuer Verband in Niedersachsen?



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Neuer Verband in Niedersachsen?​*
Auf die Idee kann man kommen.

Jedenfalls dann, wenn man bisher noch nichts gehört hat vom "Anglerverband Niedersachsen"..

Aber gemach, gemach......................

Denn es ist kein neuer Verband, sondern der "Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen" will sich umbenennen in "Anglerverband Niedersachsen"....





(Dass man sich klar  "Angler"verband nennen will, und nicht dieses durch den DAFV und die ihn stützenden Landesverbände gerne verwendete und damit diskreditierte "Angelfischer" benutzt, lese ich mit größtem Vergnügen!!!) 

Das  - und vieles Weitere - ist zu lesen im Jahresbericht 2015 des LSFV-NDS:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/downloads/LSFV_GB2015_web_mProtokoll_high.pdf

Dies durchzulesen ist ist auch interessant, wenn man es z. B. vergleicht mit dem, was andere Verbände für Angler leisten (oder meist eben nicht..)...

Auch eine kurze Bilanz bzw. Gewinn/Verlustrechnung ist einsehbar. 

Da werden sich viele andere Landesverbände schämen müssen, die mit einem deutlich höheren Landesverbandsbeitrag pro Zahler (4,50 beim Anglerverband Niedersachsen) sowie viel mehr Festangestellten deutlich weniger erarbeiten und vor allem deutlich weniger erreichen.
(Ich weiss als Baden-Württemberger, wovon ich rede: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315878)  

Klar wird auch nochmals dargestellt, warum beim DAFV gekündigt wurde, wie das Angeln bedroht ist und wie viele Stellungnahmen und Reaktionen der LSFV da bringt und bringen muss, also konkreter Einsatz für Angler und das Angeln.

Auch Arten- und Naturschutz kommt natürlich vor, wie auch durchaus innovative Dinge wie die Möglichkeit zum Angeln ohne Prüfung in Niedersachsen.

Für jeden, der sich grundsätzlich für Angelpolitik und Verbandsarbeit interessiert, ein sicher lesenswertes Dokument:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/downloads/LSFV_GB2015_web_mProtokoll_high.pdf

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Verband in Niedersachsen?*

Schön zu sehen, dass ein Verband seine Arbeit auch ansehnlich dokumentieren kann und erst mal so viel vorzuweisen hat.
Klassische Aufgaben eines Anglerverbands und Naturschutzziele scheinen erfolgreich umgesetzt zu werden, zudem ist alles sehr transparent und bestimmt auch für mehr Mitglieder lesenswert als ein stumpfes Protokoll, wie man es von anderen Verbänden kennt.

Umso schwerer fällt der Blick vor die eigene Haustüre.
http://www.lfvbw.de/images/beitraege/Ueber_uns/Protokoll_JHV_2016_online.pdf
Die Todgeweihten grüßen Euch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Verband in Niedersachsen?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Todgeweihten grüßen Euch.


Das ging mir auch sofort durch den Kopp....

Aber Glückwunsch an die Niedersachsen zu so einem Verband, auch wenn wir mit unserer Trümmertruppe ind B-W oder dem DAFV im Bund von sowas nur träumen können...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Verband in Niedersachsen?*

Vor allem das klare Statement als zukünftiger "Anglerverband" statt "Sport-" oder gar "Angelfischer"-Verband..

Das freut mich persönlich auch deswegen, weil ich dieses bescheuerte Kunstwort Angelfischer nicht mehr hören kann..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Verband in Niedersachsen?*

Da bin ich als Niedersachse stolz drauf. Bleibt zu hoffen, das auch diejenigen, die für einen Verbleib waren aufwachen und man zukünftig in eine Richtung geht


----------



## mittellandchannel (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Verband in Niedersachsen?*

Was meint ihr, wie lange dauert das, dass man ohne Fischereiprüfung angeln darf?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Verband in Niedersachsen?*

Nächsten Samstag haben die Jungs Hauptversammlung, danach wird man dazu sicher mehr sagen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Verband in Niedersachsen?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Umso schwerer fällt der Blick vor die eigene Haustüre.
> http://www.lfvbw.de/images/beitraege/Ueber_uns/Protokoll_JHV_2016_online.pdf


Weil das so peinlich ist, was die aus B-W da abliefern mit so vielen Geschäftsführern, kann ich mir auch nicht verkneifen Folgendes zu fragen:
Vielleicht liegts auch mit daran, das die NDS gar keinen Geschäftsführer haben, sondern nur Leute, die tatsächlich arbeiten???

Oder guckt euch an, was der Nachbarverband der NDS leistet, der für doppeltes Geld (bestenfalls) halbe Leistung bietet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312669

Und der DAFV hat ja grade zwar keinen Geschäftsführer mehr - aber gearbeitet wurde da wohl eh noch nie, wenn man sieht, was die mit über 6 Millionen Anglerkohle in 3 Jahren alles nicht geleistet haben!
Und dabei die Zahl der Zahler auch noch quasi halbiert..

Wenn man sich vorstellt, was die NDS mit der verschwendeten Kohle alles Gutes hätten tun können für die Angler und das Angeln?

Aber sowas ist natürlich trotzdem ein Lichtblick für alle Angler in der BRD, weil sich an so klaren Aussagen pro Angler und Angeln  wie auch an den Erfolgen alle anderen Landesverbände wie auch der Bundesverband  messen lassen werden müssen...


----------



## kati48268 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Verband in Niedersachsen?*

Klasse, die Umbenennung #6
Ein klares Zeichen wohin die Reise gehen soll.
Den Rest werd ich mir noch durchlesen, bin gespannt.

Die NDSler können stolz auf sich sein, haben sie sogar 2 klar definierte Verbände.
Einen für Anglerinteressen
und einen für... ähem... ääh... ööh... |kopfkrat... #c


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Verband in Niedersachsen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> und einen für... ähem... ääh... ööh... |kopfkrat... #c



Für guten Kontakt
(Naturschutzmauscheleien) zu Behörden [emoji3] und einem Präsi, welcher aufmüpfigen Anglern gerne einen Maulkorb verpasst.

Ist das etwa nichts? [emoji28] 

Den einen mein Beileid,den anderen Glückwunsch zum Anglerverband Niedersachsen [emoji106]


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Verband in Niedersachsen?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ,den anderen Glückwunsch zum Anglerverband Niedersachsen [emoji106]


Noch isses ja nicht soweit, weil das ne Satzungdänderung mit entsprechendem Quorum benötigt.
Ich glaube aber, dass die NDS-Delegierten nicht mehr so sauduxx sind wie bei der ersten Abstimmung zum DAFV, als sie noch drinbleiben wollten.

Sondern weiter so clever sind wie nach der zweiten, wo sie mit 85% raus wollten - und dementsprechend auch der Umbenennung/Satzungsänderung zustimmen werden.........


----------



## Ranger (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Verband in Niedersachsen?*

Ich bin stolz darauf, was hier vom Landesverband geleistet wird!!! Bitte weiter so!


----------



## Deep Down (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Verband in Niedersachsen?*

Richtig, man muss den nds. LSFV ausdrücklich loben.

Da bin auch ich sehr stolz und glücklich, dass der nds. LSFV meine Interessen als Angler vertritt!


----------



## Oldschoool (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Verband in Niedersachsen?*

Natürlich das Lob auch von mir, 
aber wie mit Thomas schon besprochen glaube ich da noch nicht so wirklich drann. 

Ich denke ... (ach weiss ich auch nicht) Hameln hat ja wohl auf Irgendwelchen Druck woher auch immer die Meinung geändert und ist wieder auf den Zug aufgesprungen, nun doch auszutreten. 

Aber der Schaumburger Fischereiverein z.b. spicht sich ausdrücklich für einen Verbleib bei diesem "Krüppel" Verband aus.....

Naja mal sehen wie und ob die SCHLUCKEN das am Samstag evtl. nun doch der Austritt beschlossen wird. ICh blicke positiv gestimmt in die Zukunft ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Verband in Niedersachsen?*

Es kann kein Wiedereintritt beschlossen werden, weil kein Antrag dazu vorliegt - das ist ganz einfach ;-))

Hameln hat den Antrag diesbezüglich zurück gezogen..

Sonntag übrigens die Sitzung, nicht Samstag, war ein Fehler von mir.

Anreise Samstag, Sitzung Sonntag ;-))))


----------



## Oldschoool (31. Mai 2016)

Siehe PKT. 20  der Einladung, 
heisst ja nur das beim Druck/ Veröffentlichung kein solcher Antrag gestellt wurde, was jetzt ist paar Wochen später....... ich wette es gibt Anträge dagegen.

Und dann folgen endlos Diskussionen,  Hauptsache du muss nicht noch länger bleiben, weil die sich nicht einigen können.

Aber ich vermute mal wenn das so funktioniert wie die sich das Vorstellen , kann das große Auswirkungen haben, vor allem der TrümmerVerband wird sich dann wohl warm anziehen müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Verband in Niedersachsen?*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> ich wette es gibt Anträge dagegen.


Nö, weil erst nach Antragsfristende gedruckt wurde..


----------



## Oldschoool (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Verband in Niedersachsen?*

Bleibt aber immer noch der Punkt 20....
Also kann es sein das ein Antrag vorliegt ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Verband in Niedersachsen?*

Gerne nochmal:
Es liegt bis jetzt kein solcher Antrag vor, Antragsfrist ist vorbei.

Hameln hatte nen komplett irren, mehrseitigen Antrag gestellt, u.a. war da auch die Rückkehr in DAFV dabei.

Das lief aber letztlich nur von ein paar Leuten auch am Verein selber und sogar am Vorstand vorbei - nach Aufklärung wurde der Antrag daher vom Hamelner Verein offiziell zurück gezogen.

Nun liegt kein Antrag diesbezüglich (Rückkehr zur Trümmetruppe) zur jetzigen HV vor.

Das sind z. B. der Antrag auf Satzungsänderung und Umbenennung in Anglerverband, was da unter Punkt 20 behandelt wird..


----------

